# SITE UPGRADE: The new Martial Talk forum site!



## Indagator (Dec 18, 2011)

http://nyanit.com/martialtalk.com/forum

Here's the new Martial Talk forum site. Enjoy!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 18, 2011)

:hmm:


:s511:


----------



## Carol (Dec 19, 2011)

<3 <3


----------



## Big Don (Dec 19, 2011)

Now, go and change people's bookmarks to nyaned pages...


----------

